# Need Info



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Can anyone help me with info on the Chase Lake area. I have never hunted it. I have someone who wants to hunt that area ???

"looking forward to investigate the area between Medina and 
north to between Pettibone and Dawson, and particularly in Stutsman County, Chase Lake, which is listed as NWR and WMA. The
book says that there are 2700 acres of public WMA waterfowl, sharptails, deer in that order, with primitive duck boat access which
would work ok for my Otter Stealth 1200. Then further west of there is Horsehead Lake in Kidder County, North of Dawson with 750
acres and waterfowl, Huns, sharptails, and sandhill cranes listed in that order. Plus in Kidder, there is Dawson WMA which lists
deer, sharptails, pheasants in that order and is over 2900 acres. There are also a few other public places around there with smaller
acreage. I suspect they may be pretty heavily hunted ?"

He will then join me in the StumpLake & DevilsLake area.

Thanks !!! for any info or contacts

Does anyone know the Warden in that area or other officials that hunts ducks out there ?

Send me a private message if you prefer.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

No One knows anyone in this area ??? Or has ever hunted any of this area ??? Or knows of any phone #'s of who to call that could provide some basic info on public areas ???


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I have breifly been in this area scouting, but have never actually hunted any of the WMA or any land near. Sorry, i cant help.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Fetch,

My son and I have hunted in the Chase lake area. Seems to be many canada geese and mallards in that area. Unfortunately, the farmers that we asked to hunt wanted $$$$ for the privleage. A couple wanted 40.00/ hunter with a minimum of 5 hunters.

Too many places as good or better with no fees involved. Also seemed to be a lot of NR plates in the area.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We used to hunt that area. We went there for grouse/partridge in September and would usually make a few passes in October. That area's pressure and leasing problems sprung almost overnight. I'm sure there's still opportunities, but I don't head that way anymore.


----------

